# Benefits of Visa 189



## sankeyjain (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello All,

i have a few doubts on the benefits of the VISA 189.
1) After acquiring the visa. is there any time limit to find the job. or i am eligible to live here for a period of 5 years without interruption.
2) i am planing to study once i acquire the visa. will i be getting the benefit of what a domestic student gets in terms of university fees.
3) will i be able to apply for FEE-HELP which supports the domestic people to get education loan and pay after the graduation is complete.

If people you have any other benefits for VISA 189.Please share.

Best Regards,
Sankey Jain


----------



## iduno (Jan 24, 2013)

sankeyjain said:


> Hello All,
> 
> i have a few doubts on the benefits of the VISA 189.
> 1) After acquiring the visa. is there any time limit to find the job. or i am eligible to live here for a period of 5 years without interruption.
> ...


Sankey,
I'm no expert on 189 visa's but why would the Australian tax payers pay for your education when you are applying for a skilled visa.


----------



## sankeyjain (Jun 19, 2013)

iduno said:


> Sankey,
> I'm no expert on 189 visa's but why would the Australian tax payers pay for your education when you are applying for a skilled visa.


Yes i agree with your point. 
So it means i cannot pursue my higher studies with the the Skilled Visa 189?
In the all the university website its being mentioned a different fee structure for the domestic & PR students and separate for the INTERNATIONAL student.
So this PR is different for the Skilled Visa 189.

Best Regards,
Sankey Jain


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

You will be treated as Domestic student on PR visa, I googled and found many Australian University website stating this

Domestic students are any students who are:
Australian citizens
or New Zealand citizens
or holders of an Australian permanent residency visa
or holders of an Australian permanent humanitarian visa.

Domestic - Griffith University

Who is a domestic student? - The University of Queensland, Australia

You wont be able to get any Govt sponsored Loan, they are for Citizens.



sankeyjain said:


> Yes i agree with your point.
> So it means i cannot pursue my higher studies with the the Skilled Visa 189?
> In the all the university website its being mentioned a different fee structure for the domestic & PR students and separate for the INTERNATIONAL student.
> So this PR is different for the Skilled Visa 189.
> ...


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Sankey -

Tara is correct - as soon as you are granted the 189 visa you become a permanent resident of Australia and qualify for domestic student rates at universities. There is no limit on your studies, work, etc. You can remain in Australia indefinitely, however in 5 years you will need to get a Resident Return Visa (RRV) if you want to renew your right to re-enter Australia and have not yet become a citizen by that time.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------

